# hubby ran away



## coffeegirl (Apr 29, 2015)

Long story short - I married a fraudster(obviously I didn't realise ) and I sponsored him to the UK from Pakistan. We have a 3 month baby. I have concrete evidence to suggest that Husband had played fraud with me for visa purposes and has used deception to marry me. 

He has now run away with all belongings and I have informed the police of domestic abuse and such. He will be arrested at some point for common assault. Immigration have also been notified. Before he left, my husband said I don't need you to give me further visa...now I will be using to Ireland route to secure my visa so basically screw you. 

What does he mean by the Ireland route? And can he really claim that? He is on his initial 33 month stamp and it has only been a year. We haven't registered the marriage, he didn't attend the birth registration and doesn't see or make any attempt to see his child nor provide any maintenance. I will be applying for sole custody soon but can he make claims based on the child and is he likely to proceed? Or would he eventually be deported? What is the Ireland route, he holds a Pakistan passport with a British visa so surely he would need to get a passport for Ireland as well?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You need to get professional advice.

Your husband has no "Ireland" route to use.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

It sounds like you have done all the right things. I am also not aware of an Irish route.


----------



## Toby1988 (Jul 6, 2016)

The visa is dependent on relationship and you need to end it legally to invalidate his visa and after that he would have to either leave the U.K. or apply for a leave in his own merit like tier 2 general . You need to notify home office with all the relevant details 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Toby1988 said:


> The visa is dependent on relationship and you need to end it legally to invalidate his visa and after that he would have to either leave the U.K. or apply for a leave in his own merit like tier 2 general . You need to notify home office with all the relevant details
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OP has already done so:



coffeegirl said:


> ...I have informed the police of domestic abuse and such. He will be arrested at some point for common assault. Immigration have also been notified...


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

I just wanted to say I'm so sorry... And with a three month old baby, that's so awful. I hope he gets what he has coming. There's no "Irish route", he is quite mistaken in whatever he believes there. I would imagine that deportation is inevitable if he is caught.


----------



## coffeegirl (Apr 29, 2015)

clever-octopus said:


> I just wanted to say I'm so sorry... And with a three month old baby, that's so awful. I hope he gets what he has coming. There's no "Irish route", he is quite mistaken in whatever he believes there. I would imagine that deportation is inevitable if he is caught.


Thank you. It means a lot in this difficult time


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

As the Mum of a 10 month old daughter, I too would like to say that I'm sorry to read about your situation. 

I know how difficult it can be to deal with such a young baby, even when one has a partner. I would definitely recommend talking to your GP or Health Visitor if you find yourself struggling with Baby... there are services out there (mental health; families and relationship support etc - some are drop-in whilst others have office hours by appointment) for new Mums and your GP or HV can refer you to them... in a pinch, you could go and see the Health Visitors at your local Children's Centre - they might not be able to help you then and there, but at least they can point you in the right direction. Check your Local Authority/Council's website... they should have links to all of the Children's Centres in your area and the programs that they operate (I know that Hammersmith and Fulham council have listings/directions etc for their Centres) offerings will vary from Centre to Centre but hopefully you can find assistance.

Good luck to you and your Little One!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

And it's immigration (marriage) scam like this that's making life difficult for genuine couples.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Services like children's centres and family support have been hit hard by government's squeeze on local authority spending. In parts of Lancashire where I live, several children's centres have been closed because of cut-backs.


----------



## coffeegirl (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi guys, 

Just an update. Because my husband ran away and we don't know his whereabouts, the police have been unable to arrest him and we are still in getting the statement signed. 

However I have heard back from the Home office. Let me attach the letter. I understand that many people don't receive a response however I think because I got my local MP involved - I manged to get a response.


----------



## Don Dee (May 6, 2017)

It's such a pity to hear people would want to just make babies in order for them to get visas. This is so inhumane considering how precious a life is to me. What has the world gotten to. I'm really sorry to hear about your situation and I can assure you that he will be apprehended any time soon and will certainly be deported. He doesn't seem to be smart all, thinking of the fact that he did not think of waiting to get a more stable visa before jumping off the boat. I really pray he is apprehended and dealt with severely. These are the kind of people that have got genuine families like mine separated for crazy reasons.


----------



## coffeegirl (Apr 29, 2015)

please see attachments included. 
Prior to my previous posts, I received information that my Husband was at the martial address again however when Police went there, they discovered that he had lied again so I will need to tell Home Office that I don't have an address for him.


----------



## coffeegirl (Apr 29, 2015)

Don Dee said:


> It's such a pity to hear people would want to just make babies in order for them to get visas. This is so inhumane considering how precious a life is to me. What has the world gotten to. I'm really sorry to hear about your situation and I can assure you that he will be apprehended any time soon and will certainly be deported. He doesn't seem to be smart all, thinking of the fact that he did not think of waiting to get a more stable visa before jumping off the boat. I really pray he is apprehended and dealt with severely. These are the kind of people that have got genuine families like mine separated for crazy reasons.


Hey Don Dee,

It has been a most stressful time for and my family. What makes it worse is that my husband was well known to our family since childhood and is involved in our extended family as well which means that it is not only our relationship that has ended but it has caused major problems for my extended family as well.

Regardless, I really hope you are right. It's just so frustrating to know that there isn't much we can do IF we do fall victim to these scams. Yes - I also thought that but again in the black market of immigration ( he had been given a lot of advice , if you got British child, you can get stay based on that). Its' sad and sickening really. I have the same values as you regarding the gift of children but alas - some people don't think like that. I really do hope he gets deported.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Can't read the letters as too small and unclear.


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

You worked hard last year to achieve your husband's visa and the turn of events is quite sickening. 
That said and for you and the baby's personal safety hope you have taken all reasonable care as this kind of unpredictable guy is likely to appear when least expected. The extended Family may know more than is being told after all is it possible they were aware of the Plan before he came to the UK.
Even though you may not wish to think it, it is best to be careful what is relayed to the extended Family.
The baby's birth has been registered, your husband did not attend, but assume his name is on the certificate. Did he take any of these documents when he left as this could be something he will use.
As previously stated hope you have consulted a Lawyer.


----------



## coffeegirl (Apr 29, 2015)

Joppa said:


> Can't read the letters as too small and unclear.


Not sure if allowed to post links or not however if not - please delete

Here are the documents in a dropbox link
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/qu2med4vhxp2rfw/AACClpkaEaonES3x5ztTbTlXa?dl=0


----------



## coffeegirl (Apr 29, 2015)

skyf said:


> You worked hard last year to achieve your husband's visa and the turn of events is quite sickening.
> That said and for you and the baby's personal safety hope you have taken all reasonable care as this kind of unpredictable guy is likely to appear when least expected. The extended Family may know more than is being told after all is it possible they were aware of the Plan before he came to the UK.
> Even though you may not wish to think it, it is best to be careful what is relayed to the extended Family.
> The baby's birth has been registered, your husband did not attend, but assume his name is on the certificate. Did he take any of these documents when he left as this could be something he will use.
> As previously stated hope you have consulted a Lawyer.


I did work really hard and it is a shame it turned out like this but believe me - karma will get him back. Yes I meant that my extended family are facing difficulties with his extended family because of him abondening me. In our culture, it is a big thing. I am very careful about what I share and with who. I have stopped all communications with Husband's side of the family. But fingers crossed, he gets what he deserves.


----------



## coffeegirl (Apr 29, 2015)

coffeegirl said:


> I did work really hard and it is a shame it turned out like this but believe me - karma will get him back. Yes I meant that my extended family are facing difficulties with his extended family because of him abondening me. In our culture, it is a big thing. I am very careful about what I share and with who. I have stopped all communications with Husband's side of the family. But fingers crossed, he gets what he deserves.


As far as I am aware - he didn't even look at the birth certificate and I kept most of my documents at my parents address so unless done in secret(which wouldn't surprise me) he hasn't taken anything. What he has taken however is random letters and junk mail I used to get as well as some of my bank statements. I have spoken to the police regarding this however they said there wasn't anything they could do.


----------



## shah1 (Apr 20, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your husband. Its sad when something like that happens. 

I just read about a guy on another discussion forum whose story sounds very similar to what you told us. 

He says he came to the UK from Pakistan in February 2016 and how he left his wife & baby. He also withdrew money from their joint account. He is now asking if he can now apply for business visa or student visa to stay in UK.


----------



## Don Dee (May 6, 2017)

I do not think he can use the child's birth certificate or any other documents for anything even if he has them. From what I've learnt from some cases, the mother of a British child will have to testify of the non-British father's responsibility towards the upbringing and welfare of the child before he can be granted any permits with respect to the child. I'm pretty sure he will run back and beg for some favors sooner or later, however I do not think you will be naive enough to give him another looking with his intentions made quite clear. Just as you said, karma is a..... and you will surely have last laugh. I know of certain people who have been deported for similar reasons even though the are biological fathers of the children. I only feel sorry for your child who will be deprived of a responsible biological father. All the same I wish you the very best and pray you find someone who will cherish you for who you are and not see you as a tool to realizing his aspirations. Cheers!


----------



## Sapien (Oct 30, 2016)

coffeegirl said:


> Long story short - I married a fraudster(obviously I didn't realise ) and I sponsored him to the UK from Pakistan. We have a 3 month baby. I have concrete evidence to suggest that Husband had played fraud with me for visa purposes and has used deception to marry me.
> 
> He has now run away with all belongings and I have informed the police of domestic abuse and such. He will be arrested at some point for common assault. Immigration have also been notified. Before he left, my husband said I don't need you to give me further visa...now I will be using to Ireland route to secure my visa so basically screw you.
> 
> What does he mean by the Ireland route? And can he really claim that? He is on his initial 33 month stamp and it has only been a year. We haven't registered the marriage, he didn't attend the birth registration and doesn't see or make any attempt to see his child nor provide any maintenance. I will be applying for sole custody soon but can he make claims based on the child and is he likely to proceed? Or would he eventually be deported? What is the Ireland route, he holds a Pakistan passport with a British visa so surely he would need to get a passport for Ireland as well?



I'm frightfully sorry about this predicament you are going through. 

I was just wondering that what if he actually enters Ireland via Northern Ireland? I've heard many illegal migrants move to Ireland like that.


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

Sapien said:


> I'm frightfully sorry about this predicament you are going through.
> 
> I was just wondering that what if he actually enters Ireland via Northern Ireland? I've heard many illegal migrants move to Ireland like that.


Not a wise move. When apprehended by the Garda his problems will get even worse.

He must know he is a 'wanted' man and would do himself a favour by handing himself in and save a lot of grief for everyone.


----------



## sprite75 (Aug 11, 2014)

shah1 said:


> Sorry to hear about your husband. Its sad when something like that happens.
> 
> I just read about a guy on another discussion forum whose story sounds very similar to what you told us.
> 
> He says he came to the UK from Pakistan in February 2016 and how he left his wife & baby. He also withdrew money from their joint account. He is now asking if he can now apply for business visa or student visa to stay in UK.


just out of curiousity, are people actually trying to help him?


Coffeegirl--hope he's found, so that you can get on with completely cutting him out. It must be so stressful not knowing where he is or what he's trying to do.


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

sprite75 said:


> just out of curiousity, are people actually trying to help him?
> 
> 
> Coffeegirl--hope he's found, so that you can get on with completely cutting him out. It must be so stressful not knowing where he is or what he's trying to do.


Unless he is sleeping rough,You can be pretty sure he is being assisted. His actions are quite appalling and clearly devised in order to come and hope to remain in the UK.

His "friends" may believe they are helping, however the nature of his actions and desertion of wife and baby, is making life for those genuine Visa Applicants increasingly more difficult. If his friends have any conscience whatsoever they would actively encourage him to go to a Police station.


----------



## sprite75 (Aug 11, 2014)

Oh, I agree. But I was wondering if people on the other immigration forum were helping him.


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

There is no doubt he is being helped, he will be on the Radar of Security services, something his friends need to consider.


----------



## coffeegirl (Apr 29, 2015)

Sapien said:


> I'm frightfully sorry about this predicament you are going through.
> 
> I was just wondering that what if he actually enters Ireland via Northern Ireland? I've heard many illegal migrants move to Ireland like that.


I'm not sure, he might possibly. He has at hand lots of help from a rich brother and sister in the UK and also am immigration lawyer in the family who I have heard helps people escape the country through this way. 

But what exact outcome is there of being an illegal immigrant of Ireland?


----------



## coffeegirl (Apr 29, 2015)

shah1 said:


> Sorry to hear about your husband. Its sad when something like that happens.
> 
> I just read about a guy on another discussion forum whose story sounds very similar to what you told us.
> 
> He says he came to the UK from Pakistan in February 2016 and how he left his wife & baby. He also withdrew money from their joint account. He is now asking if he can now apply for business visa or student visa to stay in UK.


I thought the same - is it my Husband? As the story is word for word match and my husband also has a brother convicted of a sex offence. However it most possibly can't be my husband as he is not very literate when it comes to PCs and online forums and his English is even worse than that. Also my husband can't possibly have received his curtailment as I have only sent the additional information of today. So maybe just coincidence.


----------



## coffeegirl (Apr 29, 2015)

skyf said:


> Not a wise move. When apprehended by the Garda his problems will get even worse.
> 
> He must know he is a 'wanted' man and would do himself a favour by handing himself in and save a lot of grief for everyone.


What is the Garda? He is only wanted by police for a common Assault so maybe its not deemed that important for police to chase or stop him?...


----------



## coffeegirl (Apr 29, 2015)

skyf said:


> Unless he is sleeping rough,You can be pretty sure he is being assisted. His actions are quite appalling and clearly devised in order to come and hope to remain in the UK.
> 
> His "friends" may believe they are helping, however the nature of his actions and desertion of wife and baby, is making life for those genuine Visa Applicants increasingly more difficult. If his friends have any conscience whatsoever they would actively encourage him to go to a Police station.


Skyf, with all due respect - people like him will not go to friends/people and tell the truth to get help. They always twist it to make themselves look like the victim which is no doubt what he has done and also in a culture like ours - people mostly take the males word to mean the truth. But my husband was a compulsive liar so I wouldn't be surprised if he has ran a sob story to his mates. I did hear that he had told his friends etc that HE had been kicked out from my place which is not true. He upped and left.


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

coffeegirl said:


> Skyf, with all due respect - people like him will not go to friends/people and tell the truth to get help. They always twist it to make themselves look like the victim which is no doubt what he has done and also in a culture like ours - people mostly take the males word to mean the truth. But my husband was a compulsive liar so I wouldn't be surprised if he has ran a sob story to his mates. I did hear that he had told his friends etc that HE had been kicked out from my place which is not true. He upped and left.


Yes, he will gravitate towards people of the same mind set. They get strength and comfort from each other even though in truth they do not trust one another. They exist in a friendship of suspicion....birds of a feather flock together!!


----------



## coffeegirl (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi,

Just wanted some more advise regarding my situation. I have tried to get in touch with my husband to see if he wants any contact with his daughter and have been met with a firm no and I have also sent him some mediation letters which he didn't turn up to. 

Meanwhile I have received a fantastic job offer in my native country and the contract is for 2 years starting mid next year. I am in the process of contemplating whether to accept or not but I'm really scared that my husband may create a new scene when he discovers this. 

As I understand it, he is most certainly not seeing or supporting his daughter at the moment as he does not need to renew his visa or isn't about to be booted out by immigration so when he needs her, he will most certainly ask to see her so that he use her to his immigration benefit. He has not parental responsibility and is not named as the father. No court cases as of yet and no residence orders. Can I take my daughter and go? Or do I need to get his permission?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

coffeegirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted some more advise regarding my situation. I have tried to get in touch with my husband to see if he wants any contact with his daughter and have been met with a firm no and I have also sent him some mediation letters which he didn't turn up to.
> 
> ...


Collect all evidence of him refusing to be in his child's life.

See a family lawyer here - you may have to get sole responsibility through a court. 

Contact a family lawyer in Pakistan to see what kind of problems you may face from his side/his family under Pakistani law. You don't want to go there and end up in a really weak position.


----------



## coffeegirl (Apr 29, 2015)

ALKB said:


> Collect all evidence of him refusing to be in his child's life.
> 
> See a family lawyer here - you may have to get sole responsibility through a court.
> 
> Contact a family lawyer in Pakistan to see what kind of problems you may face from his side/his family under Pakistani law. You don't want to go there and end up in a really weak position.


My husband is quite the player, he will NOT text me or reply to any letters nor say it on the phone. He keeps sending his sister in person to say that he won't want contact. So I can't record/print shot him etc. 

I have already spoken to the embassy and police in Pakistan and my safety is ensured. I also have lots of my mothers family there who will be giving me paramount support and safety so there is nothing my husband or his family can do there.


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

Have you reported to the Home Office(Manchester) that he has left you? If not you should make this a priority


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

coffeegirl said:


> My husband is quite the player, he will NOT text me or reply to any letters nor say it on the phone. He keeps sending his sister in person to say that he won't want contact. So I can't record/print shot him etc.
> 
> I have already spoken to the embassy and police in Pakistan and my safety is ensured. I also have lots of my mothers family there who will be giving me paramount support and safety so there is nothing my husband or his family can do there.


Make a not of any such visits with date, time and what has been said.

Personally, I would not let her in/talk to her. It's really none of her concern.


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

coffeegirl said:


> What is the Garda? He is only wanted by police for a common Assault so maybe its not deemed that important for police to chase or stop him?...


Garda is the Irish police force

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garda_Síochána


----------

